

TR-069 allows many home routers supplied by ISPs to be compromised en masse - shahartal
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2463480/many-home-routers-supplied-by-isps-can-be-compromised-en-masse-researchers-say.html

======
shahartal
Original defcon presentation at [http://shahart.al/I-hunt-TR-069-admins-
shahar-tal-dc22.pdf](http://shahart.al/I-hunt-TR-069-admins-shahar-tal-
dc22.pdf)

------
junto
That's why the router my ISP gave me is treated as hostile and placed outside
my home network.

